# Rocky Mountain Pipeline



## el Lingo (5. Februar 2006)

Habe grad Kranked II geschaut und da sehe ich ständig das Pipeline. Was mich da interessiert, ist wie es sich fährt, wegen der Antriebsschwinge. Ich muss schon sagen, dass ich echt Lust hätte, mir mal so ein Ding zusammen zu schrauben. Aber ich finde ja auch nirgendwo ein gebrauchtes...
Also, wenn ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Pipeline habt, dann sollten die hier stehen 

Grüße
Meik


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Februar 2006)

Erfahrung hat wohl nur der Meth3434. Beim Roesch in Muenchen gibts soweit ich weis nen gebrauchtes Pipeline. Einfach mal den Ride-UnLTD fragen.
Naja, die Probleme einer Antriebsschwinge sind wohl klar, aber wurden sicher auch von den Medien etwas hochstilisiert. Bin mal ne Weile nen Trek Y33 gefahren (Ja, wer kennt des noch?!) und des ging gut. Klar, die 150mm im Pipeline fuehlen sich sicher anders an als in einem Switch von 05 aber gut. Das ist evolution. Die Fros waren damit trotzdem gut unterwegs...
Heute waere so nen Pipeline sicher eher nen Liebhaber Bike mit dem man Easy Touren fahren kann. Die letzten Versionen die dann mit dem EASTON Rad gebaut wurde waren ja auch schon sehr geil. 
Ungeschlagen ist jedoch das damals 12000 MARK teure "2XS" von dem es kaum Fotos gibt. Das war der Hauptrahmen aus Carbon...wie geil...das Thema haben wir aber glaub ich schon vor einiger Zeit mal hier diskutiert...oder wars nur per PM ?!
Naja, vll konnte ich dir ja helfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (5. Februar 2006)

dreht es sich um dieses radel hier


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Februar 2006)

Ja, ist zwar ne nicht so super Farbe, da war METH sein LILA/ORANGE geiler.
Wie gesagt, die letzten hatten dann schon EASTON Rad mit Kastenoptik, wodurch die Gussets vorne weg waren...
Aber Fotos vom 2XS...no way?!


----------



## el Lingo (5. Februar 2006)

Ja, genau das ist es! Ich find die Farbe gar nicht mal schlecht, irgendwie...
Erzähl mal mehr über das Bike!


----------



## Tim Simmons (5. Februar 2006)

kann ich leider nicht....als das bike aktuell war, hab ich noch inne windel gemacht ...sry

mfg Tim


----------



## blaubaer (5. Februar 2006)

funtioniert sehr gut das system, vorallem wenn man einen ProPedal dämpfer montiert, nachteil ist einzige das übersetzungsverhältnis Rahmen - Dämpfer und das hinten, wenn mann scheibenbremse fahren will, mit adapter/zusatzplatte arbeiten muss 

hatte auch mal eine zeit lang eins gesucht, aber in der richtigen grösse für mich wars ein ding der unmöglichkeit eins zu finden


----------



## meth3434 (5. Februar 2006)

Ok das ist jetzt aber wirklich mal ein thema bei dem ich berichten kann! Hatte das balu/orange pipeline und ich habe das bike geliebt! habe es damals aus jugendlichem leichtsinn gegen eines mit scheibenbremsaufnahme ausgetauscht, ein riesen fehler und auch noch gegen ein pott hässliches grossman mothership!

Es gab später eine geile version des bike in komplett schwarz aus easton alu und mit scheibenbremsaufnahme fast am rahmen! Es gibt den rahmen selten bei ebay.com, aber so alle 2 monate ist mal eins drin! 

Sicher ist das Bike seit fast 4 Jahren out of date, aber kult hat es allemal, allein schon wegen den geilen szenen aus diversen kranked filmen! dort sieht man auch was das bike bzw. der richtige fahrer kann! Die antriebsschwinge hat mich nie gestört, wahrscheinlich ist es (wie der blaubaer) meinte mit propedal noch etwas besser oder sogar schlechter;-)! 

wenn ich nochmal die möglichkeit hätte eins zu bekommen würde ich wahrscheinlich zuschlagen, wenn auch nur als zierbike! 
Wenn du echt noch eins bekommst und es auch ernsthaft fahren willst kann ich dir nur dazu raten!
go right ahead!


----------



## el Lingo (5. Februar 2006)

Da sage ich DANKE für die Infos vom Meth, das ist mal wirklich gut. hatte früher auch schon mal bei mtbr.com geschaut und dort haben auch alle nur von dem bike geschwärmt. Ich hätt schon Lust darauf. aushalten wird es sicher ne ganze menge und es kommt ja auch immer auf den fahrer an. bei den meisten brechen die sachen nicht, weil die tricks zu krass sind, sondern weil die fahrer nicht richtig fahren können, schlecht landen...


----------



## meth3434 (6. Februar 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> bei den meisten brechen die sachen nicht, weil die tricks zu krass sind, sondern weil die fahrer nicht richtig fahren können, schlecht landen...



Damit sprichst du mir aus der seele, es ist das mangelnde fahrkönnen oder die selbstüberschätzung und schlechte ausführung von tricks die rahmen brechen lassen und nicht das "viel zu schlecht" material.... ich sage nur garagendach drop ins flat...wer sowas macht gehört nicht auf ein rm, sondern auf ein baustahl bike..


----------



## nonamenic (8. Februar 2006)

Ein Freund von mir hat ein rotes Pipeline. Den Rahmen hat er bei ebay USA ersteigert. FÃ¼r 300 â¬ oder so. Sah aus wie neu. Das Ding bin ich auch schon gefahren. Ist ein echt geiles Bike. War frÃ¼her ein FR-Bike. Heute wÃ¼rde man dazu wohl eher Enduro sagen. Macht alles mit, aber zum richtig runterbolzen ist es sowieso viel zu schade. Bilder davon gibt es in meiner Galerie.

GruÃ Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (8. Februar 2006)

Ja das sieht echt noch wie neu aus gefällt mir echt gut


----------



## numinisflo (8. Februar 2006)

@ nonamenic: Das rote Pipeline sieht ja mal sowas von wunderschön aus - da könnte man sich verlieben .
Ein weiterer Beweis dafür, dass Rocky Mountain schon immer wirklich schöne Bikes baut bzw. gebaut hat!

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (8. Februar 2006)

@flo: wenn ihr uns besuchen kommt zeig ich dir mal bilder von meinem ersten pipeline, war auch ein schönes rad.....;-)


----------



## horst77 (9. Februar 2006)

nonamenic schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Freund von mir hat ein rotes Pipeline. Den Rahmen hat er bei ebay USA ersteigert. FÃ¼r 300 â¬ oder so. Sah aus wie neu. Das Ding bin ich auch schon gefahren. Ist ein echt geiles Bike. War frÃ¼her ein FR-Bike. Heute wÃ¼rde man dazu wohl eher Enduro sagen. Macht alles mit, aber zum richtig runterbolzen ist es sowieso viel zu schade. Bilder davon gibt es in meiner Galerie.
> 
> GruÃ Chris



hallo, ich bin der dem das pipeline gehÃ¶rt... ist ein cooles Teil, zumal ich 1999/2000 den Rahmen bei action Sports fÃ¼r 3400.-DM kaufen hÃ¤tte kÃ¶nnen... nach Jahrelanger Suche dann das teil in Springfield Missouri gekauft.
Und aufgebaut.Zum Fahren, kann man nicht mit einem Coiler vergleichen, der Hinterbau wippt sehr schnell, deshalb wichtig zug+Druckstufe, original war ein Vanilla RC ... nicht so der Hit, DÃ¤mpfer mit ausgleichsbehÃ¤lter passen nicht, schlÃ¤gt a, Rahmen an. Zugstufe schÃ¶n zudrehen und Feder vorspannen... ich fahre mit 10cm Federweg.. reicht, bei 15cm hat das teil sehr viel negativ Federweg... zumal man auch eine Feder mit einer hohen Rate nehmen muÃ wegen den HebelverhÃ¤ltnissen.. 900er habe ich. ab und an bekommt man im GelÃ¤nde einen schlag hinten, dann weiÃ man das man die DÃ¤mpfung falsch eingestellt hat. Wippt auch im Wiegetritt.. aber das ist alles egal weil das Ding ein Traum und Kult ist!
GruZZ


----------



## meth3434 (12. Februar 2006)

Das war mein Pipeline von 2001! Mit Judy100 und HS33, damals ein absolutes Traumbike und ich habe es verkauft....;-( Wurde dann später mit Junior T und Gustav M aufgerüstet, was mich einen Hinterbau und 3 Scheibenbremsadapter gekostet hat... Dann musst es einem furchtbaren anderen Rahmen (für den ich mich zu sehr schäme um ihn hier zu nennen;-)) weichen....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Februar 2006)

Jupp, Meth für deine neue Errungenschaft würde ich mich auch schämen. Hässlich wie die Nacht, und so ne komische farbliche Abstimmung, bäh ... 

Aber alleine schon das Hinterbausystem vom Pipeline macht es zu etwas ganz Besonderem ... heftig !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (12. Februar 2006)

Der Meth meint das "Ding" zwischen RM7 und Pipeline...das ich aber nicht naeher  kommentieren moechte um meinen Kumpel nicht bloss zu stellen...


----------



## numinisflo (12. Februar 2006)

Ich hörte von einem GROSSen MAN in Meths Nähe, möchte das aber auch an dieser Stelle nicht näher kommentieren...


----------



## meth3434 (12. Februar 2006)

Ja es gab da mal einen schlimmen ausrutscher, aber ich denke den habe ich wieder ganz gut ausgebügelt mit meinem jetzigen bike.... sollte ich ec ht nochmal die möglichkeit haben ein pipeline zu erstehen würde ichs wahrscheinlich echt machen, ist einfach echt der kultfreerider der FROS!


----------



## budgie (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo an alle Pipeline-Fanatiker!

Da dies mein erster Beitrag bei euch ist, möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Ich heisse Benedikt, bin 20 Jahre alt, Student und komme aus Siegen und bin seit nunmehr 7 Jahren auf Rocky Mountain unterwegs, davon über 5 Jahre Pipeline, inzwischen fahre ich ein Flow.

Begonnen habe ich 1999 mit einem Pipeline, Modell 98 (blau/orange; s. Bilder von meth...). Gekauft habe ich es im "Zweiradcenter Stadler" in Regensburg, der hat die Dinger damals verkauft wie warme Semmeln. Ausgestattet mit Shimano XT (Schaltung, V-Brakes), Marzocchi Bomber Z1 etc. hat mich das Prachtstück damals 3900 DM gekostet! Nach einiger Zeit kam dann vorne eine Gustav M dran + neuer Z1 wg. anderem Bremsstandard und nach und nach wurde immer mehr gewechselt. Hinten, wg. fehlender Bremsaufnahme kam eine HS33, andere Laufräder, bessere Parts etc. pp...
2002 dann der Schock! Haarrisse am Unterrohr   Der Rahmen wurde zum Röntgen gegeben und die Risse einwandfrei nachzuweisen und ihn dann anschliessend samt Röntgenfotos über "Stadler" zu Rocky Mountain zu schicken. Da man mir bei BikeAction zunächst wenig Hoffnung auf Ersatz machte, kaufte ich kurzerhand einen Cyclecraft A2 Downhillrahmen - auch ein nettes Teilchen! Der machte schon bald konstruktionsbedingte Probleme und so hoffte ich weiterhin auf Nachricht von RM. Nachdem ca. 3-4 Monate vergangen waren klingelte das Telefon und ein Mitarbeiter von Bike Action teilte mir mit, dass die heute einen neuen Rahmen losgeschickt hätten! Modell 01, also neue Rahmenform, grau-schwarz, damaliger Preis 4190 DM (nur Rahmen!!!). 
Diesen Rahmen baute ich dann mit Gustav M vorne und hinten, NC-17 Parts, Kettenführung, Marzocchi Jr. T 170mm u.v.m neu auf! Mädels, ich sag euch, es war ein Traum!

Irgendwann setzte bei mir die Bike-Flaute ein, ich entschloss mich mein Pipeline zu verkaufen  
Im August 2004 stellte ich es bei ebay rein, zu einem Preis von 2400 verabschiedete ich mein Schätzchen an einen "der mal Freeriden ausprobieren will"... und jetzt steinigt mich!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Verkaufszustand:





















Ein paar Anmerkungen noch:
Aus Easton Alu war schon das erste Modell von 98!

Das Fahrverhalten war damals erstklassig, mit den richtigen Parts bestückt ein 1A Edel-Freerider! Als dann allerdings RM6 und RM7 in die Palette kamen und die Entwicklung dementsprechend weiter ging konnte man schnell erkennen, dass es vom Konzept her im Grunde seit 1998 nicht viel weiterentwickelt wurde!

Schön waren immer die Kommentare bei versch. Events:
"Guck mal, der fährt ein Pipeline..."
"... das erste mal, dass ich ein Pipeline sehe!"
und und und

Ein Klassiker!!

Wenn ihr eins seht, schnappt es euch!


----------



## nonamenic (16. Februar 2006)

Mann war das schön dein Pipeline! Dem würde ich auch hinterherheulen. Echt schade drum.


----------



## numinisflo (16. Februar 2006)

Gottverdammt, was für ein wunderbar schönes Pipeline. Definitiv eines der schönsten, wenn nicht das schönste, welches ich jemals gesehen habe.


----------



## nonamenic (16. Februar 2006)

Es sollte so eine Art Gnadenhof geben, wo die schönen Klassiker ihren Lebensabend genießen können, anstatt von "unwürdigen" beritten zu werden.


----------



## el Lingo (16. Februar 2006)

So klein ist die Welt, ich hatte mit Budgie wegen dem Bike auch Kontakt, als er es verkaufen wollte. Ist dann aber doch nix draus geworden...


----------



## meth3434 (16. Februar 2006)

Oh mann, als ich den text gelesen habe war es ein einziges dejà-vu! 

Ich habe den Rahmen damals AUCH beim Stadler in regensburg gekauft (AUCH sehr viel Geld gezahlt") und hatte ihn AUCH mit ner HS33 aufgebaut. Dann hatte ich AUCH nen Risse im Rahmen, allerdings im Hinterbau, und Bike action hat AUCH ewig gebraucht um den Hinterbau herzubekommen! Und dann habe ich es AUCH en nen Typen verkauft der das Rad gar nicht zu würdigen wusste und zwar AUCH wegen der einsetzenden unlust.... ich würde mir auch sofort wieder eins kaufen und wenns auch nur zum anschauen wäre, das Bike ist Alukult und wird es immer bleiben! 
Wir meinte übrigens Easton Rad DH, daraus war die letze Serie des Pipeline,  "alle" Rocky Bikes sind quasi aus Easton Alu....oder zumindest ein sehr grosser Teil!


----------



## el Lingo (16. Februar 2006)

Habe übrigens vor vielen Jahren mal die Fros am Gardasee oben auf dem Monte Brione Bunker mit Pipelines fahren sehen und dann auch später kurz runter. Damals trugen die wirklich noch die Rocky Eishokey-Trikots und Afro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## budgie (16. Februar 2006)

Danke für die Blumen!

Ich hoffe, ich sehe es mal wieder - irgendwann! Oder vielleicht will ich es auch gar nicht wieder sehen, da es wahrscheinlich in einem unwürdigen Zustand ist...  

Aber jetzt heißt es wieder nach vorne schauen und aus meinem FLOW das beste machen   (macht übrigens auch sehr viel Spaß!!)

Bis wann wurde das Pipline gebaut? 03?

Kann mich noch an die "Special Edition" erinnern, ganz schwarz, war mal in irgendeiner Zeitung - da geht dir einer ab!


----------



## horst77 (17. Februar 2006)

tja dann bin ich ja froh das meins noch in der Wohnung steht.
beim stadler bin ich auch mal so ein teil probe gefahren, das blaue..wollte nur den rahmen, der hatte aber im steuerrohr ne macke, der ander war 16 zoll... also habe ich geträumt bis letztes jahr und bbin jetzt happy!
Pipline wurde letzmalig 2002 gebaut, das ist ein 2002er Model


----------



## singlestoph (8. April 2006)

ich hab eins in purple

ich behalts

obwohl ich letztes jahr nicht zum freeriden gekommen bin

ich bin damit alles gefahren was meine kumpels mit ihren downhillbikes gefahren sind

springen und vor allem schräg landen kommt nicht gut mit dem bike

mach ich sowieso nicht bin ich zu alt für

aber alles was mit bodenkontakt machbar ist versuch ich auch zu fahren

die federwegsverstellung funktioniert tadellos die verschiedenen stufen sind passend zum verwendungszweck unterschiedlich straff

der steuerwinkel passt sich auch an

vieleicht hat css in der schweiz noch welche rumliegen die hatten damals 1999 sehr viele gekauft und als das rm6 kam sind sie darauf siztzen geblieben weil keiner mehr die pipelinien wollte 

s


----------



## iNSANE! (8. April 2006)

Das waere interessant. Mal nachhaken ob das was geht.
Gruss, iNSANE!


----------



## meth3434 (8. April 2006)

sorry aber ich hab bei google unter css schweiz nix gefunden, kannst du vielleicht mal nen link posten wenn du denn einen hast! wäre echt interessant b die noch pipelines haben!
danke gruss meth3434


----------



## blaubaer (8. April 2006)

CSS = chrissports.ch/ der schweizer impoteur von RaceFace und RockyMountain


----------



## iNSANE! (8. April 2006)

Hab dem Felix schon heut Vormittag ne Email geschrieben - mal sehen was er sagt. 
Ich schreibs dann hier rein.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. März 2007)

budgie schrieb:


> ...wenn ihr eins seht, schnappt es euch!


----------



## RMB-Rider (27. März 2007)

... Seit heute gibt´s sogar nochmal eins im eBay! Auch sehr hübsch und den Preis finde ich auch OK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (27. März 2007)

tja jungs!

vor 2-3 wochen gabs n rotes pipeline bei ebay.... das graue mit den gelben schriftzügen vorner woche!


----------



## Soulbrother (28. März 2007)

*Es war so eine Art innerer Zwang*...*entgegen aller Vernunft*...*aber ich konnte nichts dagegen tun *


----------



## RMB-Rider (28. März 2007)

GGGGGGGeeeeiiiillll!!!!
Wirklich wunderschönes Teil! Bin zwar eigentlich eher in der CC-Ecke daheim,aber das Teil wäre ´ne Sünde wert!


----------



## Sw!tch (28. März 2007)

is das das von ebay?

.... sowas von schön!
tipp! biete gleich ma mit auf die dorado singlecrown die grade bei ebay rumgeistert! meine absloute traumgabel  obwohl ich nichts damit anfangen kann....  
aber die in dem pipeline... uhh...


----------



## Tim Simmons (28. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-P...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dirtpaw (29. März 2007)

Schönes Teil, Glückwunsch.
Ist das ein 18er?
Fahre selbst das Pipeline und bin begeistert. Der Vanilla R ist nur suboptimal und wenn Du die Federwegsverstellung nutzen willst passt kein piggy pack. Einstellbare Druckstufe ist aber anzuraten.
Dann ist das Rad aber Traumhaft. Würde es aber nur mit 130mm vorne fahren, da Du die 150mm hinten bauartbedingt nicht wirklich nutzen kannst bzw. der Hinterbau einfach nicht so anspricht wie ein 4-Gelenker.

have fun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (29. März 2007)

Danke!Ich freue mich auch schon sehr auf die erste Testfahrt!

Genau genommen müßte es ein 18,5er sein ?!.Die Federwegverstellung werde ich voraussichtlich nicht nutzen und *nur *mit 150mm fahren.Zumindest habe ich es so vor,auch aus dem Grund,da vorne eine All Mountain mit 160mm verbaut wird.Hier kommt mehr oder weniger die komplette nagelneue Ausstattung von meiner Drea ihrem SXC dran.

Wenn der Dämpfer immer auf 150mm hängengelassen wird (also wie abgebildet),passt dann auch kein 165er mit PB rein?Ich habe momentan auch nur das Bild vor mir und nicht den Rahmen zum messen.

Heute abend werde ich mal noch ein Bild posten mit den ersten Anbauteilen.


----------



## dirtpaw (29. März 2007)

fahre bei mir aus dem Grund einen Romic. An sich sollte bei 150mm only ein PB passen, bin aber überfragt wie knapp das ist bzw. ob alle passen oder nur bestimmte. Im Zweifel am Rahmen probieren....


----------



## dirtpaw (29. März 2007)

noch was: ich denke die AM 160mm vorne ist too much. Harmoniert eher nicht mit dem Hinterbau! Effektiv fühlt sich das nicht so nach 150mm an. Merk das immer wieder wenn ich es mit nem RM6, Switch oder so vergleiche...


----------



## Der Toni (29. März 2007)

"erstensteinwerf"


----------



## Soulbrother (29. März 2007)

*Es nimmt langsam Form an:*








Hervorragender Weise hat die Bremszuglänge der Hinterradbremse genau gepasst...ebenso die Schalthüllen.Und ich kann auch folgendes für alle Interressierten bekanntgeben: *Die max. passende Scheibengröße hinten beträgt 185mm!*
und hat somit *haar*genau gepasst.Denn eben ein *solches *geht gerade noch zwischen Scheibe und Strebe.


----------



## dirtpaw (30. März 2007)

mit ein paar tricks passt auch ne 203mm rein, der Rahmen ist aber ganz sicher dafür nicht ausgelegt. Bei mir funktionierts seit Jahren problemlos....


----------



## horst77 (30. März 2007)

das schaut ja man schon richtig gut aus.... nach einigen Basteleien bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass der Dämpfer das wichtigste am Pipeline ist, da das Teil beim Fahren sehr spunghaft ist, sol lheißen Zugstufe fasst zudrehen.. ich verwende ein Rpmic Dämpfer der Zug und Druckstufe hat ohne Ausgleichsbehälter, da der ja nicht unbedingt in ein Pipelin passt, stößt an. Als Gabel habe ich eine 130mm Marzocchi Z1 Sport von 2006 gewählt, ok die gab es nur in silber, deshalb ist das Unterteil von einer 150 Z1 light ETA...mehr als 130 mm Federweg machen das Teil auch etwas zu kippelig, da, wenn man den Hinterbau auch auf 150mm einstellt bergan nix mehr geht, aber die Erfahrung muß man selber machen. Original war eine 130 Z1erbaut und das passt meiner Meinung nach am besten zur Geometrie...Was noch auffällt ist, das es beim Fahren im Sattel wippt, im stehen ist es relativ wippfrei und wenn man springt, ist es bei der Landung wie ein Hardtail ... dann viel Spaß.. aber zum richtigen Fahren habe ich andere Teile.. es gibt ja nicht so viele Pipelines von 2002 mehr ......Der Rest ist Hayes 180/160, RaceFace und bischen Truvativ...den Dämpferschnellspanner habe ich aus einem Ringle Kult Teil gebaut.. in der Rocky Lackierung eloxiert.. 
Ansonsten ist das Teil eigentlich zu schade zum Fahren und die Lackqualität ist beim 2002er auch nicht so der Hit, aber alles in allem mein Sahnestück, welches nur bei schönem Wetter gefahren wird und sonst in der Wohnung schläft ! Hier das Ergebnis nicht in hoher Qualität, aber alles ist zu erkennen ...


----------



## el Lingo (30. März 2007)

Das mit dem Federverhalten sollte klar sein, Antriebsschwinge eben...


----------



## Soulbrother (31. März 2007)

*FERTIG! *(Im Moment...)


----------



## s.d (31. März 2007)

Sehr schön bitte noch ein Fahrbericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (31. März 2007)

Aber klar!  
Morgen werde ich noch nicht dazu kommen,weil erst mal Winterberg auf dem Plan steht.  
Aber vermutlich werde ich am Montag dann das Pipeline checken.


----------



## Soulbrother (3. April 2007)

Danke an dirtpaw und horst77 für eure vorangegangenen Ratschläge 

*Meine persönlichen Empfindungen sind nun folgende:*



dirtpaw schrieb:


> ...Der Vanilla R ist nur suboptimal ...


Stimmt!Bei der 150er Einstellung wackelt das Heck,trotz komplett zugedrehter Zugstufe,in der ersten Hälfte des Hubes wie ein Lämmerschwanz.Und in der zweiten Hälfte nimmt die Progression dermaßen zu,daß überhaupt keine Möglichkeit besteht den vollen möglichen Dämpferhub zu nutzen.
Ganz anders in der 130er Einstellung.Zwar schaukelt auch hier noch das Heck,allerdings nur bei erhöhter Trittfrequenz.Dafür aber läßt sich der Hub mit leicht zunehmender Progression voll ausnutzen.Und nach meinem *subjektivem Empfinden* fühlt es sich sogar nach mehr als 130mm an.
Also wird dann entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Vorstellung generell mit der130mm Einstellung gefahren und nicht mit 150mm. 



dirtpaw schrieb:


> noch was: ich denke die AM 160mm vorne ist too much. Harmoniert eher nicht mit dem Hinterbau! ...


Ganz im Gegenteil!Die 160mm vorne und die subjektiv mehr als 130 empfundenen mm hinten fühlen sich sehr homogen an.Die daraus entstandene Geo empfinde ich sogar als sehr angenehm.Auch von einem abkippenden Lenkverhalten (wie von horst77 erwähnt)kann keine Rede sein. 


horst77 schrieb:


> .... nach einigen Basteleien bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass der Dämpfer das wichtigste am Pipeline ist, da das Teil beim Fahren sehr spunghaft ist, sol lheißen Zugstufe fasst zudrehen.. ich verwende ein Rpmic Dämpfer der Zug und Druckstufe hat ohne Ausgleichsbehälter, da der ja nicht unbedingt in ein Pipelin passt, stößt an.



Bei mir wird der Vanilla R ebenfalls einem Romic weichen.Ich hoffe,daß ich ihn nach Ostern bekomme!
*Passen die Fox -Feder und -Buchsen evtl. auch bei dem Romic?* 



horst77 schrieb:


> ...aber die Erfahrung muß man selber machen.


 Ganz richtig und das habe ich heute getan.Wenn ich jetzt noch das restliche Wippen mit dem Romic eliminiert bekomme,dann bin ich mit meinem Pipeline mehr als zufrieden  und war gerne einmal wieder unvernünftig bzgl. der Anschaffung eines weiteren RM´s


----------



## Osti (4. April 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Bei mir wird der Vanilla R ebenfalls einem Romic weichen.Ich hoffe,daß ich ihn nach Ostern bekomme!
> *Passen die Fox -Feder und -Buchsen evtl. auch bei dem Romic?*



sollten passen. Ich habe am RM7 damals den Vanilla R gegen den Romic DD getauscht und die Buchsen wiederverwendet.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. April 2007)

Thx Osti! Sehr erfreulich.


----------



## ghanahook (7. Mai 2007)

hmm, ein neues Thema is vielleicht besser. Das ist der Link dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277094


----------



## Soulbrother (4. August 2007)

*Jetzt mit RP3 ein wahrer Traum...fährt sich genial...hab´s im Urlaub ausgiebig in den Garmischer Bergen getestet.*





In Kürze wird es noch ein paar weitere Änderungen geben.


----------



## Soulbrother (30. September 2007)

Beim Pipeline ging´s auch munter weiter,unter dem Umweg über eine *Fox 36,eine schaltbare MRP,den Crossmax ST,X9 Schaltung,XT Disc und XYO Stütze ...
*



...folgten dann jetzt,unter Beibehaltung der *Crossmax ST *sowie der *XT Disc´s und MRP* weitere vererbte Schätze vom New Slayer:

*Marzocchi All Mountain SL1*




*Easton Vice und EC 70 Monkey Bar*




*SRAM x.o,SRAM PC99 Hollow Pin und XTR Kassette*




*wieder mit Easton EA70 Stütze und einem Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow...was dann erst mal so aussah*




*dann folgte noch der Austausch der Kurbelgarnitur durch die Atlas Version,unter gleichzeitigem Verzicht auf die MRP*




*...und letztendlich habe ich mich doch tatsächlich mal zu so einem "Trendypart" wie einem weißen Sattel hinreißen lassen *




*GEWICHT: 13,5Kg*


----------



## el Lingo (30. September 2007)

Wirklich entscheiden kannst Du Dich auch nicht, oder? Schaut aber sehr schick aus, doch steht die RF-Stütze dem Bike besser. Wie wäre es zudem mit weiteren Atlas Parts?


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Oktober 2007)

Na ja,ich hab mich doch jetzt entschieden...aber das geht ja immer erst wenn man alles mal ausprobiert hat!
Weitere Atlas Parts...ne,ne...ich bin Easton Fetischist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (25. Juli 2008)

Bin ich denn echt der einzige hier im IBC der noch aktiv ein Pipeline fährt 

Ganz aktueller Stand:


----------



## neikless (26. Juli 2008)

ich würde sowas auch zum trail shrubben fahren
wenn du mir eins besorgst  wie ist der reifen
wäre vielleicht was fürs bike der freundin ? PN danke


----------



## blaubaer (26. Juli 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Bin ich denn echt der einzige hier im IBC der noch aktiv ein Pipeline fährt



zwar schade, aber sieht so aus ...  
wie mach sich der Ardent aus deiner sicht ??


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juli 2008)

Ich bin total positiv überrascht.Er rollt sehr geschmeidig und hat eine sehr hohe Griffigkeit,obwohl das Profil doch eher flach gestaltet ist...hätte ich so wirklich nicht erwartet.Zudem ist er für das große Volumen auch noch schön leicht.Ich find den als AM-Reifen ne echte Bombe.

Nik,den kannst du der Anja bedenkenlos draufmachen.Auf der Drea ihr SXC kommt der demnächst wohl auch!


----------



## budgie (27. Juli 2008)

Wenn du mir sagst, wo ich jetzt noch ein Pipeline bekommen - ich schlage SOFORT zu!!

Das Rad ist soooo geil!


----------



## dirtpaw (28. Juli 2008)

so wie es ausschaut gibts nur zwei die aktuell ein Pipeline fahren....
war Saund So unterwegs und es ist super, besonders wenn dreckig ist (am Boden)...

happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillbenni84 (22. Juni 2009)

Hab bei mir noch n' altes Pipeline race rumstehen, fast noch alles original dran...
Gehört wahrsch, mal generalüberholt (steht bald 3 Jahre im Keller), aber da fehlt mir sowohl das Geld als auch die Zeit zu! Und am Können scheiterts sowieso! 
Irgendwer Interesse das Bike wieder aufzubauen?!
Rahmen ist noch top, die Anbauteile (Gabel, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, usw) sollten aber wahrsch. ausgetauscht werden.
Wollts demnächst sowieso in Bikemarkt reinstellen, tut schon weh das arme Ding mit Tränen in den Augen im Keller stehen zu sehen!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. Juni 2009)

Hast Bilder?


----------



## downhillbenni84 (23. Juni 2009)

Kommen noch! Muss erst welche machen... 
Der Rahmen hätt ne' "2.te Chance" verdient!
Und wenn nicht als Freerider, dann wenigstens als Enduro!


----------



## eb-network (27. Juni 2009)

hab ihn... freu mich bilde rkommen demnächst.. ach wie ich mich freu (ein traum aus kindertagen wird wahr .... ein pipeline, meins *träum*)

ohhh danke an den edlen verkäufer (zwinker)

freu mich freu mich


sorry.. musste mal raus

;-)

mfg


----------



## MrFaker (27. Juni 2009)

eb network ist wieder im kaufrausch 

lg chris


----------



## eb-network (27. Juni 2009)

lol


----------



## eb-network (1. Juli 2009)

fertig...da ist er... sehr schön... werd zwar alles andere verkaufen aber der rahmen ist ein traum.... dankäääää


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Juli 2009)

Ahhhhh....Fotos?????


----------



## eb-network (4. Juli 2009)

... hab erstmal alles abgebaut ist der blanke rahmen.... kann ihn ja mal reinsetzen... der aufbau wird ne weile dauern... denke mal wird mein winterprojekt

mfg


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Juli 2009)

Na ja dann mach mal, will ein Foto sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (5. Juli 2009)

War mal "state of the art" aber heute???
Das Bike sollte schön geputzt an der Wand hängen (das hat es sich verdient)
Der Hinterbau des Bikes hat eine Antriebsschwinge, sprich; der Hinterbau wird im Stehen inaktiv ... daher würde ichs maximal noch zum CC fahren nutzen. 
Aber warum sollte man sich und dem schönen Oldie das antun?


----------



## eb-network (5. Juli 2009)

bitteschön:


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juli 2009)

Warum verkaufst du ihn schon wieder?!


----------



## el Lingo (17. Juli 2009)

Damit er sagen kann, dass er so einen auch mal hatte. Erst groß ankündigen, dass man eine "Sammlung" aufbaut und dann wieder nicht. Ist wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie mit den anderen Parts für´s Flatline...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Juli 2009)

der schöne Rahmen


----------



## el Lingo (17. Juli 2009)

Ja, das hat er nicht verdient


----------



## eb-network (17. Juli 2009)

was seid ihr den für klug*******r??!!!!!!!

es nervt langsam 

ICH HABE 2 DAVON....

zum thema pipiline reichts mir jetzt, keine fotos mehr (habe ein roten bekommen und deswegen der verkauf des race)

und ich kaufe und verkaufe gerne und probiere gern neue sachen aus wenn IHR euch das net leisten könnt oder ihr das net so macht dann:

Schnauze und weitergehn.

es nervt langsam.


CU


----------



## el Lingo (17. Juli 2009)

Nee, lass mal. Ich geh das Wochenende eh wieder fahren...


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juli 2009)

Foto vom Roten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (17. Juli 2009)

thema ist durch es gibt keine fotos mehr... in keinem thread mehr. 

ich fahre seit 14 jahren rocky angefangen mit nem spice über element DH ( kennt ihr die überhaupt? ihr KENNER) bis hin zum rm6 , rm7  rm9. 

also was wollt ihr mir sagen was wer verdient hat????!!!!!!

ihr wusstet alle noch net mal vor 14 jahren was downhill ist ihr ........


und jaaaaaaaaaa ich habe mehr geld als ein paar von hier und?!!!!!!!!!!! schlimm?!!!!!!
ich probiere gern aus und verkauf weiter (meist unter wert, der käufer freut sich) und??????!!!!!!!!!! schadet euch das ? fühlt ihr euch missverstanden???!!!

dan geht zum arzt...

CU


----------



## bestmove (17. Juli 2009)

Eier im Reißverschluss geklemmt, eb-network?


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juli 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> thema ist durch es gibt keine fotos mehr... in keinem thread mehr.



 du bist ja sooo gemein!



eb-network schrieb:


> ich fahre seit 14 jahren rocky angefangen mit nem spice über element DH ( kennt ihr die überhaupt? ihr KENNER) bis hin zum rm6 , rm7  rm9.
> 
> also was wollt ihr mir sagen was wer verdient hat????!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ha,ha...da bin ich schon 6 Jahre vor dir Cirrus gefahren (falls du weißt was DAS ist) und somit erübrigt es sich eigentlich auch für mich weiterhin auf das von dir Geschriebene einzugehen,denn auf mich trifft das alles nicht zu!

Ich hatte ja lediglich nur mal gefragt warum du den Rahmen wieder verkaufst,nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## el Lingo (17. Juli 2009)

Mein erstes war ein 1993er Stratos, so viel dazu. Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass es Leute gibt, die ständig an ihren Bikes bauen und es gibt Leute, die fahren. Zu Deinem Geldproblem kann ich nur sagen, dass ich kurz auf meine Signatur verweise...


----------



## numinisflo (17. Juli 2009)

So unterschiedlich sind die Leute...
Und das Versprechen von wegen ab jetzt keine Fotos mehr, das gilt es jetzt natürlich zu halten u. gegebenenfalls auch auf die Posts zu erweitern.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Juli 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> und jaaaaaaaaaa ich habe mehr geld als ein paar von hier und?!!!!!!!!!!! schlimm?!!!!!!
> ich probiere gern aus und verkauf weiter (meist unter wert, der käufer freut sich) und??????!!!!!!!!!! schadet euch das ? fühlt ihr euch missverstanden???!!!
> 
> dan geht zum arzt...
> ...



Das Internet vergisst nichts:



Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> du musst Geld haben
> 
> ...zum Gewicht vom Rahmen...
> 5,6kg ohne Dämpfer! Soviel hatte ich damals raus...





eb-network schrieb:


> ;-)
> 
> bin eigentlich ne arme sau ;-)
> 
> ...






Ach ja, ein Foto vom roten Pipeline würde ich wirklich gerne sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (17. Juli 2009)

..........................................................
..........................................................
..........................................................
;-) .....................................................
..........................................................
..........................................................
..........................................................


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Juli 2009)

...oh shit muss zum Arzt...


is doch mir Käse ob jemand mehr Geld hat oder weniger! Hauptsache man kommt damit klar was man sich kauft und damit unterstreiche ich vorallem die Aussagen von _el_Lingo_


----------



## eb-network (17. Juli 2009)

jaja IHR seid es ....

IHR seid die besten fahrer

IHR seid der STIL ihr braucht keinen kaufen

IHR seid so gut das ihr zu schnell seid für den worldcup

IHR habt alles unter kontrolle

IHR kocht eine 5 min terrine in 30sec

IHR seid es einfach

IHR habt recht und ich meine Ruhe, werde mich vor Euch allen verneigen..

was ich mir nur einbilde, werde es so wie IHR machen nur das nötigste kaufen das 3 jahre fahren und mich in den 3 jahren über service, garantieprobleme etc. beschweren.
IHR seid meine VORBILDER.

@ Soul: wer sich angesproch fühlt der hat selber schuld
@ ...... : du bist mein HELD du schwachmat aber DU bist es



;-)


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. Juli 2009)

Herst eb-network bleib locker, was is los das du so reagierst?  Das im Rocky Forum manche komische Ansichten haben ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Aber da war doch nix schlimmes dabei? Hab ich da was überlesen???
Also bitte, bitte ein Foto vom Roten Pipeline!!!!!


----------



## eb-network (18. Juli 2009)

sorry keine fotos mehr oder berichte mehr, alle (nur noch das rocky meiner frau bleibt in der gallerie) aus meinen beiträgen rausgenommen....

mfg


----------



## el Lingo (18. Juli 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> thema ist durch es gibt keine fotos mehr... in keinem thread mehr.



Als ob da jemand nach gefragt hätte


----------



## eb-network (18. Juli 2009)

sagte der cc fahrer mit seinem scheiß sxc ... und fuhr mit angezogener bremse den berg herunter und schaute auch immer auf die linie das ihm auch ja kein stein oder eine wurzel zu nahe kommt denn er wollte ja nur zur eisdile mit seinem schei ss cc-fully (aber ihr werdet mir gleich belehren das es auch zum krassen dh oder fr geeignet ist..jaja) und dort angekommen, schleckte er an seinem schleckiee eis und schaute zu wie die 15 jährigen mädels sein bike bestaunten und holte sich gleichzeitig seinen ruhm bei den kommentaren der 18 jährigen freunden dessen.

und er ist glücklich das er so ein sche ss rocky fully hat worauf er ja soooo lange gespart hat, das es ihm jetzt soooo viel annerkennung bringt und er weis jetzt. er muss keinens still mehr kaufen denn: er braucht keinen. nicht weil er welchen hätte aber bei dem rad nützt ihn auch ne million nix mehr es wird immer mehr stil haben als er.

gute nacht du volldepp


----------



## neikless (19. Juli 2009)

sagt der downhiller us potsdam   genug jetzt 
das sxc geht für mich richtig aufgebaut wirklich sehr gut ,
hab da so meine erfahrung z.b. hier in whistler ...

so jetzt habt euch entweder wieder lieb , oder lasst mich mit dem schmarrn zufrieden!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Juli 2009)

Geh die Bären und Luchse streicheln...


----------



## eb-network (21. Juli 2009)

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (21. Juli 2009)

... nur sinnfreie beiträge auf dieser seite , meiner incl. !


----------



## argh (21. Juli 2009)

Huuuuh... hier herrscht ja eine komische Stimmung. Warum gilt man denn jetzt als Slayer-Fahrer als Eisdielen-und-von-Teens-bestaunt-werden-wollen-Macho-Loser-Poser?


----------



## dortmund biker (21. Juli 2009)

omg...


----------



## downhillbenni84 (21. Juli 2009)

Und das ganze Theater nur weil ich eb-network mein Pipeline verkauft habe...
Also los Jungs, steinigt mich virtuell! 

Lasst ihn doch mit dem Bike machen was er will, was soll der Geiz...?
Gekauft ist gekauft, und wenn er es für das zehnfache Geld wieder loswerden würde als er mir bezahlt hat, dann bin ich der Einzige der einen Grund hat sich aufzuregen!

Also ab aufs Rad, und die Energie nicht "verbal" verpulvern! 

Ride on!

Benni


----------



## eb-network (21. Juli 2009)

richtig !!!!

seit langem mal ein paar ernste worte... ;-)


----------



## argh (24. Juli 2009)

downhillbenni84 schrieb:


> Also ab aufs Rad, und die Energie nicht "verbal" verpulvern!
> 
> Ride on!



Okok. 

Dann mal los...


----------



## downhillbenni84 (24. Juli 2009)

Eins noch:
eb-network, check mal deine Signatur, ganz böser Tippfehler! 



> bei soviel eitelkeit schweige ich lieber, versuche es zumindestens, und sauge den schwachsinn der hier geschrieben wird ,zum teil, auf um ihn anschließend wieder auszukotzen...


 
Ergibt sonst keinen Sinn!

Und jetzt lassen wir den Fred wieder schlafen!


----------



## Joschi1985 (31. Juli 2009)

Hey Jungs fragt nicht wie ich auf aufmerksam geworden bin... 

und bevor ihr anfangt ich hab kein Plan von Fahrrädern. 

Mein sehr geehrter Herr Chef, möchte gerne sein Fahrrad verkaufen.. naja eigentlich sinds 2 

Falls jemand von euch interesse hat einfach per P.N bescheid geben

das erste ist ein Rotwild

und das zweite ein Rocky: ich geb euch die 2 Bilder

wenn ihr alle Details haben wollt einfach fragen..


----------



## Soulbrother (26. April 2010)

Hab mir gerade mal wieder die letzten Seiten hier angeschaut...  ...oh man

...und um nach laaanger Zeit wieder zum Thema zu kommen,aktuelle Bilder vom Pipe mit neuem LRS












In Kürze kommt wieder ein FOX Fahrwerk rein.


Momentan gibts einen Rahmen mit 75$ Startgebot bei ebay.com: PIPELINE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. April 2010)

bombastisch!

Ach hier war das mit dem eb-network. Das war zu unser Whistler Zeit. Ich habe danach überall gesucht, aber natürlich nicht im Pipline Fred


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26. April 2010)

Sehr schönes Pipeline.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. April 2010)

Thx 

...ja genau, mit EB´s Beiträgen hier hatten wir doch täglich zum Lunch unser Amüsement


----------



## numinisflo (28. April 2010)

Einfach nur gut das Pipeline. Tolles Rad.


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Mai 2010)

Alt aber getreu


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Oktober 2011)

*Schaltung:* SRAM x.o. erste Serie (von 2002)
*Bremsen:* Shimano XT 4-Kolben erste Serie (von 2000) inkl. Goodridge Stahlflex
*Gabel:* Manitou Millennium (SE von 2000) inkl. Ti-Feder
*Dämpfer:* Fox Vanilla RL (von 2001) inkl. Ti-Feder




*Suche:  RF Turbine Kurbel (altes Modell) in schwarz/ISIS/170mm !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Oktober 2011)

Danke,das längerfristige Ziel ist ein komplett altersgerechter Aufbau,aber dabei voll nutzbar


----------



## MrFaker (21. Oktober 2011)

bleibt immer noch eines der schönsten rockys


----------



## Newmann1977 (28. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geiles Bike. Wunderschöner Rahmen. 
Wenn mal jemand einen Rahmen zum Verkauf hat
bitte mail, sowas würd ich mir auch mal aufbauen


----------



## Newmann1977 (30. Dezember 2011)

ohh, die Pipe´s sind wohl vom aussterben bedroht.

Und nu hab ich mich in dieses rote glatt verliebt.
Also jemand ein Pipe zum Verkauf hat,
bitte PM !!!! :-D

Danke !!


----------



## SmallLutz (26. August 2012)

Moin moin,

gibt es hier noch Leuts,
die ein Pipe sein eigen nennen ?? 
So langsam wird es wohl aussterben.
Ich such auch noch ein Rahmen :-( :-(


----------



## Brainman (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute !
Hab mir einen Traum erfüllt. Gefunden in der US Bucht. 








Jetzt geht die suche nach Teilen los. Es soll auf jeden Fall artgerecht bewegt werden. Wenn jemand Tips bzw. Erfahrung zum Thema Fahrwerk hat, immer her damit (max. Federweg vorne / welcher Dämpfer hinten)
Weitere Fotos folgen.


----------



## bestmove (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich helf mal nach


----------



## SmallLutz (21. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das ist das Objekt meiner Begierde.
Leider wurde mir noch kein Rahmen angeboten,
einen fand ich in den USA, aber der Ebayer
wollt sich auf kein Versand nach Europa einlassen 

Jrgendwann muß doch mal einer aufzufinden sein


----------



## Gunsenumer (28. Dezember 2012)

Brainman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> Hab mir einen Traum erfüllt. Gefunden in der US Bucht.
> 
> 
> ...




Seeehr geil,ich bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmallLutz (28. Dezember 2012)

Hoff auf viele Bilder bei dem Aufbau.
Ein echtes Sahnestück.


----------



## dirtpaw (4. Januar 2013)

Hi Brainman,
was ist das für eine Größe? sieht nach M aus? Ist gebraucht, oder?
Geiles Teil, eines meiner Lieblingsbikes....
happy trails


----------



## Brainman (4. Januar 2013)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> Hi Brainman,
> was ist das für eine Größe? sieht nach M aus? Ist gebraucht, oder?





Ist ein 18,5" Zoll Rahmen in gebrauchtem aber sehr gut erhaltenem Zustand. Zur Zeit hängt der Rahmen an der Wand so das ich mich erstmal Sattsehen kann


----------



## Brainman (23. Januar 2013)

Vieleicht Interessiert es ja jemand!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/121056623459?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Brainman (18. Februar 2013)

Der erste Aufbau:











Teile im Album


----------



## SmallLutz (18. Februar 2013)

NEIDFAKTOR :-o

Schicker aufbau, Gabel und Vorbau würd ich genauso
wählen. Bist schon eine Runde geritten, das gute Pipe ??

Grüße


----------



## Brainman (14. April 2013)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden. Fährt sich beides geil.
1x mit Marzocchi Fahrwerk. Ist logischerweise leichter, sehr gut einstellbar und mit LockOut







1x Manitou / Romic Fahrwerk. Ist irgendwie straffer/schluckfreudiger, läst sich auch gut einstellen. Leider etwas schwerer


----------



## SmallLutz (16. April 2013)

*Moin moin,*


*Mensch du hast aber Probleme *
*Bist immer am hin und her bauen ?? Ich persönlich*
*würd eher das Marzocchi Fahrwerk drinnen lassen.*
*Zwar ist der Federweg wohl geringer und wahrscheinlich*
*auch etwas straffer abgestimmt,*
*aber ich find es einfach sexy. Macht dann was richtig her,*
*das gute Pipe.*

*Grüße*


----------



## Soulbrother (16. April 2013)

Stefan...ganz klar ... Zocchi Fahrwerk!    

Ich fahr meins auf den trails jetzt schon seit langer Zeit und generell nur noch auf der tiefsten Dämpferposition in Kombination mit ebenfalls "nur" 120mm Gabel ... fährt sich so schön direkt und herrlich verspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (16. April 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Stefan...ganz klar ... Zocchi Fahrwerk!
> 
> Ich fahr meins auf den trails jetzt schon seit langer Zeit und generell nur noch auf der tiefsten Dämpferposition in Kombination mit ebenfalls "nur" 120mm Gabel ... fährt sich so schön direkt und herrlich verspielt



Es wird wohl auch das MZ Fahrwerk werden. Der Romic ist zwar echt fein aber eben zu schwer. Und da ich dafür keine Titanfedern kriege, außer ich laß mir eine wickeln, läst sich daran ja auch nichts ändern. Was die Gabel angeht probier ich noch ein bisschen rum. Die Sherman Firefly hat ja orginal auch nur 130mm und durch die Titanfedern ist sie sogar 200g leichter als die Shiver. Die spricht allerdings besser an. Und für die Shiver sollte es ja auch noch Titanfedern geben (120mm Federweg / 30mm Standrohr) Falls du ne Idee hast welche ich da nehmen kann bin ich für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Juni 2013)

Mein "PIPELINE" (Rahmen) in Gr. M wäre evtl. abzugeben!

 ... bei Interresse,schickt mir ne PN


----------



## Brainman (9. Oktober 2013)

Herbst update:









Für den Winter ist Gewichtstunning angesagt. Neue Laufräder z.B. sind schon auf dem Weg


----------



## ghanahook (9. Oktober 2013)

Schön, dass hier doch noch Leute existieren, die ein Pipeline benutzen..! - Hättet ihr mal ne Empfehlung für einen passenden Dämpfer?! Ich habe den originalen Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder aus Gewichtsgründen durch einen luftgefederten Rock-Shox ersetzt. Es macht den Eindruck, dass das Teil im Pipeline überfordert ist. Stichwort: Zugstufe..!
Also, was wäre ne Alternative? Romic?! Fox VanillaR??! Oder was..???!
Sagt doch auch mal was..
Danke schon mal für alle Tipps.


----------



## Brainman (9. Oktober 2013)

ghanahook schrieb:


> Schön, dass hier doch noch Leute existieren, die ein Pipeline benutzen..! - Hättet ihr mal ne Empfehlung für einen passenden Dämpfer?! Ich habe den originalen Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder aus Gewichtsgründen durch einen luftgefederten Rock-Shox ersetzt. Es macht den Eindruck, dass das Teil im Pipeline überfordert ist. Stichwort: Zugstufe..!
> Also, was wäre ne Alternative? Romic?! Fox VanillaR??! Oder was..???!
> Sagt doch auch mal was..
> Danke schon mal für alle Tipps.



Ich fahre in meinem entweder Marzocchi Roco 3PL (Luft) oder einen Romic (inzwischen mit Titanfeder). In beiden Dämpfern funktioniert sowohl Zug,- als auch Druckstuffe sehr gut.
Zu Rock Shox kann ich nicht viel sagen.
Der Vanilla R war ja der original Dämpfer also eher keine Alternative.
Der Fox RP3 sollte eigentlich auch noch gehen bin ich aber selber noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Brainman (26. April 2014)

Auch wenn es hier Einsam wird nochmal ein update für 2014.
- neue Laufräder AlexRims Supra30 mit Tune Naben
- Lenker Answer ProTaper Carbon, Griffe Answer "Fall Line"
- Sattel Flite TT
- Gabel Dorado SC
Inzwischen ohne KeFü (unnötig) und sämtliche Schrauben und Anschlüsse (Bremse) gegen Titan (wo nötig) bzw. Alu (wo möglich) getauscht
wiegt das gut Stück jetzt genau 13 kg








Auf eine schöne Saison 2014, Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghanahook (26. April 2014)

Seeehr schick..! Wo hast du die Titanfeder für den Romic-Dämpfer her? Und was zahlt man für sowas? 
Dämpfer und Lenker (noch der originale, etwas zu schmale RaceFace) sind die einzigen beiden Baustellen an meinem Pipeline, die ich noch ändern würde.
Danke & Grüße!


----------



## 2o83 (29. April 2014)

Sehr schönes Rad! 

Cheers!


----------



## ghanahook (29. April 2014)

So, nach einer Grobreinigung heute mal ein Bild von meinem. Ich glaube, ich habe hier schon mal geschrieben, dass ich es damals als Komplett-Bike aus Kanada mitbrachte. Dämpfer, Gabel, Sattelstütze, Bremsen habe ich allerdings geändert. 
Kritik oder Anregungen zum weiteren Aufbau sind sehr willkommen..


----------



## Brainman (14. Juni 2016)

Auch wenn der Thread es nicht mehr tut, mein Pipeline lebt noch


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. Juni 2016)

Bald wird der Fred bestimmt mit 27.5 Fatties gespammt.... die leider mit dem alten Pipeline nichts zu tun haben


----------



## na!To (17. Juni 2016)

Warum auch? Ist ja ein NEUES Modell.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. Juni 2016)

Man hätte ihm ja auch einen NEUEN Namen geben können. So haben viele erst einmal an die Wiedergeburt eines ehemaligen FREERIDEBIKES geglaubt bzw. darauf gehofft.


----------



## Brainman (17. Juni 2016)

Die Namensgebung bei Rocky ist schon komisch und halt nicht gerade Foren konform.
Es gibt zu viele Altitudes, Slayer, zwei verschiedene Slayer SS und jetzt halt auch noch ein neues Pipeline das nichts mit dem alten zu tun hat. Verstehen tue ich das nicht, muss ich aber auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## bestmove (18. Juni 2016)

So werden Experten geboren, blickt halt nicht mehr jeder durch


----------



## na!To (24. Juni 2016)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Man hätte ihm ja auch einen NEUEN Namen geben können. So haben viele erst einmal an die Wiedergeburt eines ehemaligen FREERIDEBIKES geglaubt bzw. darauf gehofft.


Warum? Deutlich besser und angenehmer als irgendwelche neuen (fantasie) Wortschöpfungen. Viel ist als "Name" nicht mehr möglich/ verfügbar. Da haben andere ihren Finger/ Markenrecht drauf.

Aber sie könnten es ja so machen wie Apple iphone 2,3,4,5,6, 6S. Oder besser gleich wie die Autoindustrie. Golf VII GTi, neuer 7er BMW, neue E-Klasse, Astra D OPC, yada yada yada...

Das neue Slayer auch einfach -> *fgwbhugijsbgl* nennen. Weil DAS Slayer hatte 26" nicht 27,5+ und nicht den Federweg, und aus Carbon war DAS Salyer auch nie! Bla bla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. Juni 2016)

Junge bist du angepisst Es hat dich doch niemand persönlich beleidigt... Peace!


----------



## na!To (25. Juni 2016)

Mir geht dieses ganze "früher war alles besser", "das ist aber nicht so wie früher", "das hat damit aber nichts mehr zu tun" -Geschwafel auf die Eier. Egal bei was: Autos, Klamotten, Bands, Festivals, Schaltgruppen, Bikes und deren Namen. Überall die gleiche Leier, immer und immer wieder. Und leider nicht nur in Foren, sondern auch gerne und viel bei Touren, bei der Einkehr am Nebentisch, in der Alpencross Gruppe, vorm Start eines Rennens auf dem Parkplatz etc. pp. 

Irgendwann ist mal gut.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (12. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (28. April 2019)

.


----------

